# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Hot Sauce Help

## Canadageorge

We have a bumper crop of Scotch Bonnet peppers and need a recipe for Hot Sauce. We've run out of the last bottle we brought from "Just Natural" !

----------


## Coco

There's a really good scotch bonnet hot sauce recipe ( called exactly that) on allrecipes.com.  It had a nice flavor balance :-)

----------


## Canadageorge

Thanks Coco, we used this recipe and it turned out great!

----------


## Coco

Glad it worked for you!

----------

